# Stapling Romex



## gp_wa (Aug 19, 2008)

What are the guidelines for stapling Romex to studs? I think I need to staple within 8" of entering a gang box, but are there other requirements? This is in my residential detached garage.

Thanks


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

This may be different in different places, the following is what i've been doing and have been told i should not have a problem with the inspection.

6" or closer to any box or hole, make all 90 bends more of a loop - not a tight corner, and no less then 4' from staple to staple. When running down a 8' wall, one at the top where the wire goes thought the top plates, one in the middle (ive been putting two) and one near the box even if the span is closer then 4'. It might be alittle over kill, but its not going any where and helps it to be neat. And havnt been pounding the staples, the wire is just snug in there... been using them "plastic spacer staple" too.

In a few months ill let you know what the elc. inspector says 

_


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Make sure you don't ram the staples on either, the cable should be able to move freely behind the staple.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

gp_wa said:


> What are the guidelines for stapling Romex to studs? I think I need to staple within 8" of entering a gang box, but are there other requirements? This is in my residential detached garage.
> 
> Thanks


 
Just so you know, since your wiring a detached garage with NM (Romex) it must all be covered up with at least a 15 minute finished rating. 



*334.24 Bending Radius*
Bends in Types NM, NMC, and NMS cable shall be so made that the cable will not be
damaged. The radius of the curve of the inner edge of any bend during or after​installation shall not be less than five times the diameter of the cable.

*334.30 Securing and Supporting*
Nonmetallic-sheathed cable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties, straps,
hangers, or similar fittings designed and installed so as not to damage the cable, at
intervals not exceeding 1.4 m (4 1/ 2 ft) and within 300 mm (12 in.) of every outlet box,​
junction box, cabinet, or fitting. Flat cables shall not be stapled on edge. 


As a sidenote, 1gang plastic boxes without internal clamps must be stapled within 8" of the box.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, Chris cleared up the misconception on the distances. 
It's within 12" of any box or fitting, and within 8" of a single gang NM box without an internal clamp, and 4.5' apart. All these distances are maximum.

Also, the sire does NOT have to move freely under the staple. You can snug the staple up to the sheathing so long as you do not damage it.


Chris, where do you get that 15 minute cover code from? That is new to me.
Is that an IRC thing?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Chris, where do you get that 15 minute cover code from? That is new to me.
> Is that an IRC thing?


No its an NEC thing... 

Start at 334.10 Uses Permitted,

(1) One- and two-family dwellings. (does not apply, garage is not a dwelling unit)
we can skip (2) because that does not apply either, 
so we go to (3)...

(3) Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V construction except as prohibited in 334.12. Cables shall be concealed within walls, floors, or ceilings that provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a 15 minute finish rating as identified in listings of fire rated assemblies. ( This applies in the OP's case) 

Check out the Definition of *Dwelling Unit* as well... a garage does not meet the definition.


----------



## Plumbvoltage (Dec 2, 2008)

So if you conceal the wiring you need the 15 min rating. If you leave it open studs you shouldn't need anything,right?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Plumbvoltage said:


> So if you conceal the wiring you need the 15 min rating. If you leave it open studs you shouldn't need anything,right?


 
No..  You have to conceal the wire WITH a 15 min rating.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Funny, I have never seen that enforced at a residential garage. 

What if the garage is under the same roof but is mostly open framing? :whistling2:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Me either related to the resdential garage but normally I useally run them in EMT or MC one of the two.

I don't used romex much in detached garage in resdentail area but if on farm area all bets is off have to run with either EMT or PVC depending on the set up.

But if you see on my side in France everything have to be enclosed no exposed cable like romex showing.

Merci,Marc


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Funny, I have never seen that enforced at a residential garage.
> 
> What if the garage is under the same roof but is mostly open framing? :whistling2:


 
If the garage is attached I use NM, if its detached, I get it covered or use a different wiring method. I really don't care if its enforced or not, I know what the code is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

By enforced I mean the type of structure. I guess our inspectors still consider an accessory building to a house part of the dwelling.


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

It was either an electrian friend or an inspector (can't recall which) that said staples "must" be in the middle of the stud. Don't staple near the edge of the stud such that a fastner installed for the finishing could hit the wire where the staple is holding it down. That made sense so I didn't go to the NEC to verify if that's actually part of the code. Similarly there is the nail plate requirment for holes in the studs. I remember this same guy saying, "Nail plates are your friend"


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

steve1234 said:


> It was either an electrian friend or an inspector (can't recall which) that said staples "must" be in the middle of the stud. Don't staple near the edge of the stud such that a fastner installed for the finishing could hit the wire where the staple is holding it down. That made sense so I didn't go to the NEC to verify if that's actually part of the code. Similarly there is the nail plate requirment for holes in the studs. I remember this same guy saying, "Nail plates are your friend"


 

*(D) Cables and Raceways Parallel to Framing Members and Furring Strips​*​​​​In both
exposed and concealed locations, where a cable- or raceway-type wiring method is
installed parallel to framing members, such as joists, rafters, or studs, or is installed
parallel to furring strips, the cable or raceway shall be installed and supported so that the
nearest outside surface of the cable or raceway is not less than 32 mm (1 1/ 4 in.) from the
nearest edge of the framing member or furring strips where nails or screws are likely to
penetrate. Where this distance cannot be maintained, the cable or raceway shall be
protected from penetration by nails or screws by a steel plate, sleeve, or equivalent at​
least 1.6 mm ( 1/ 16 in.) thick.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> By enforced I mean the type of structure. I guess our inspectors still consider an accessory building to a house part of the dwelling.


 
Same here around these parts, inspectors just dont do enough home work IMO....


----------

